# Maltese Girl Avaliable



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

I'm not sure if I'm allowed to do this, but I'm addicted to looking at the rescue sites around where I live. I can't adopt another pup until I finish graduate school, so I thought I would announce this little girl here. If you are near Shreveport, LA, this little girl could use a home.

Her name is Autumn and if you go to petfinder you'll find her story, it is really sad. They found her in the street so matted that she couldn't see where she was going. It's just a sad, sad story. Anyway, her adoption fee is $100.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I think it's sweet that you posted about her,I hope she'll find a home. I know those rescue sites are addictive but for a good cause. You never know who,on the forum will be ready for that special Malt.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Gosh, what a sweetheart!
Hope she finds a home soon.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Poor little thing!:smcry: I just don't understand how some people can be so cruel and heartless. Don't they know that animals are a gift from God? It is an absolute miracle that she was rescued! I pray that she finds a loving forever home.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

She is a cutie!! I hope she finds a loving home soon!


----------

